# cheltenham



## KautoStar1 (11 March 2014)

Anyone ?

I cant wait


----------



## Double_choc_lab (11 March 2014)

Watching at work on the laptop thanks to TV Catchup.  Keeping the volume down though!


----------



## BigBuck's (11 March 2014)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Watching at work on the laptop thanks to TV Catchup.  Keeping the volume down though!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.

Beautiful ride there from Ruby, a masterclass in making it from the front.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 March 2014)

Luxury of an empty house so it's just me, a comfy bed and the racing.  Bliss.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (11 March 2014)

Missing it as stuck in work with stupid internet filters BUT have a wonderful OH providing a very speedy text update service and have it all on record to watch tonight. Two bets for the day are Champagne Fever in the next and The New One in the Champion Hurdle!


----------



## Daffodil (11 March 2014)

Taking each afternoon off and going on Thursday.  Brilliant ride by Ruby just now.


----------



## TelH (11 March 2014)

Can't wait to see Quevega later on


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 March 2014)

Ruddy internet too damned slow at work


----------



## Chiffy (11 March 2014)

I'm watching, dogs walked so hope they sleep for the afternoon! Have to rush off to babysit so my daughter can ride as soon as coverage finishes.
I would like The New One to win but I'm not that confident.


----------



## BigBuck's (11 March 2014)

I'm a sentimentalist so I'd love to see the Fly win his third CH.  Think MTOY will prove a tough nut to crack though.

I'm hoping for a Ruby hat-trick as I want Champagne Fever to win the Arkle too.  He's been to Cheltenham twice before and won both times so let's hope he makes it 3/3!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (11 March 2014)

I think Ruby's lost that


----------



## BigBuck's (11 March 2014)

Argh, so close!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 March 2014)

Really appreciate having Alistair Downs words, 
someone at Channel four must be listening! But thats a whole different thread.
 Enjoy!


----------



## Daffodil (11 March 2014)

Wow!  Great RUK interview with Tom S!


----------



## PolarSkye (11 March 2014)

JCWHITE said:



			Really appreciate having Alistair Downs words, 
someone at Channel four must be listening! But thats a whole different thread.
 Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Agree .

P


----------



## Double_choc_lab (11 March 2014)

JCWHITE said:



			Really appreciate having Alistair Downs words, 
someone at Channel four must be listening! But thats a whole different thread.
 Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

So agree with you.  It's not Cheltenham without Alistair Down


----------



## scotlass (11 March 2014)

The first race epitomised everything about Cheltenham - huge roar of the crowd, supreme jumping, an Irish-trained / Ruby Walsh winner who shows the potential of being very, very good.

And a great 4th place for Scotland in the third race by the Lucinda Russell-trained / Pete Buchanan ridden Green Flag


----------



## PolarSkye (11 March 2014)

Our Conor's not up?  .

P


----------



## Kadastorm (11 March 2014)

Crashing fall, i really hope he gets up, really like that horse


----------



## BigBuck's (11 March 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Our Conor's not up?  .

P
		
Click to expand...

It looked a really nasty fall 

TNO was unlucky, if he hadn't been hampered he would have finished a lot closer.

Sad to see the Fly finish out of the first three but that electric turn of foot just wasn't there on the faster ground.

WD Jezki and connections.


----------



## BigBuck's (11 March 2014)

Our Conor still being treated by the vet, apparently.


----------



## millikins (11 March 2014)

Hope it means the longer it takes to get him treated and fit to leave the track, the better his chances.


----------



## BigBuck's (11 March 2014)

Bad news unfortunately.  RIP Our Conor


----------



## millikins (11 March 2014)

So sad.


----------



## PolarSkye (11 March 2014)

What a brave little mare . . . ran her heart out .

P


----------



## BigBuck's (11 March 2014)

Incredible training performance, another brilliant ride from Ruby and a wonderful, game little mare.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2014)

What a fab run from Quevega! What a tough little mare she is! Back next year?!? 

Green Flag also ran an absolutely cracking race on ground quicker than ideal for him  We are all well pleased with him! Watch out for him in the Grand National in a few years time!

R.I.P. Our Connor - such a pretty, brave horse.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 March 2014)

BigBuck's said:



			Bad news unfortunately.  RIP Our Conor 

Click to expand...

I'm watching on +1.  I shouldn't have returned to here,  during the adverts.  

From his fall,  and the following few seconds,  I'd say that his passing was all but instant.

Though I adore Cheltenham as I do,  I'm not sure that I could own such an animal.  The loss would be too great.

None-the-less,  it's the festival,  bring it on!

Alec.


----------



## BigBuck's (11 March 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			From his fall,  and the following few seconds,  I'd say that his passing was all but instant.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it would appear not Alec.  He was reported some time after the race to still be receiving treatment, and to have been given water and painkillers, before it was confirmed that he had been PTS.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2014)

Poor Our Conor he looked so fantastic before the race .
Marred a great days racing .
 Wow ,Quevega mares like need to leave their genes behind what a star.
And it would be fantastic to be able to afford a to have a Champagne Fever looking over the door he's just beautiful .
Just off to catch ,my work shy ,self harming TB .


----------



## Tiffany (11 March 2014)

RIP Our Conor - such a shame. Apparently PTS due to terrible back injury. Hope that's the only fatality at this week's festival.


----------



## Clodagh (11 March 2014)

Our Conner was a gorgoeus horse, I do love a white blaze and socks. So sad. I thought he had broken his back when he went down, but it is good that they do what they can to save them.

I support anything not Irish...except Barry Geraghty, (and anything McManus owned) so not a bad afternoon for me.  JP McManus seems such a lovely man, he must be a ruthless buusiness man in RL to be as successful as he is but he always speaks so well and is so modest.

Brilliant for Tom Scu to win the Arkle.

A great afternoon and a better one tomorrow a I don't have to go to work!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 March 2014)

Haven't seen any as was at work but so sad about Our Conor,  also love a blaze and white socks like my first loan pony had. BBC website report says how his jockey was in tears, reading AP's book he said how some of the deaths made him cry, must admit it surprised me, as they always seem (have to be?) So detached.


Hoping there won't be any more fatalities,  would like to have a successful racehorse if I were rich but I don't think I could like Alec said.

JP McManus does seem a nice bloke compared to some, also like how all his retirees go to live at his stud


----------



## Holly Hocks (11 March 2014)

I recorded it today and just saw Our Conor's fall - it was a devastating fall.  RIP Our Conor.


----------



## Mithras (11 March 2014)

So sad about Our Conor's death.  It was a crashing fall.  He seemed to be running quite free but so enthusiastic.  Such a lovely horse.


----------



## TrasaM (12 March 2014)

Watching the C4 replay now. Why is that stupid woman going on about STD's horse being the unluckiest horse in the race? By my estimation it was Our Connor ... Grrrrrrh


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 March 2014)

See Ruby Walsh has made his usual blunt comment, can see his point but a little respect for the horse would have been nice


----------



## BigBuck's (12 March 2014)

The comment I saw quoted wasn't disrespectful at all, and used the words "unfortunate" and "sad" about Our Conor.  It was unsentimental and it wasn't brilliant PR given the anti-racing agenda in some quarters, but it was honest and taken within context was a valid point.

In the same way as I cut Andy Murray a bit of slack for his demeanour given that he lived through Dunblane, I refuse to give Ruby a hard time for putting jockeys first given he was right there on the scene when fellow jockey Kieran Kelly was killed in a race and he led the deputation to the Irish stewards to get the remainder of the meeting called off as a mark of respect the night they turned his life support off. An experience like that stays with you.


----------



## millikins (12 March 2014)

What did he say? I see the RSPCA have had their say too, I cannot really see why they have any involvement.


----------



## BigBuck's (12 March 2014)

I've seen two similar-but-slightly-different sets of comments quoted, Millikins:

1. "It's very unfortunate what happened to Our Conor but Our Conor is still a horse. He's an animal. What happened here last year with John Thomas McNamara made your heart sink - he has a wife, three kids. That made my heart sink. Jason Maguire yesterday, he's got a wife and she is expecting and last night he was fighting for his life. That is heart-breaking. Our Conor has no family, he's a horse, it's sad, but it has to be kept a little bit - in my eyes - in reality. He lives outside your back door, he doesn't live inside it."

and

2. &#8220;I'm sure the connections of Our Conor would prefer that Danny Mullins got up. You know what I mean, horses are horses. It's sad but horses are animals, they live outside the back door. Humans are humans, they're inside your back door. You can't replace a human. When you look at what happened John Thomas here last year; Jason Maguire was a lucky man last night.

Horses can be replaced. It's sad, but it's not on the same monument of sad as humans. That's my feeling on it.&#8221;


----------



## TelH (12 March 2014)

BigBuck's said:



			The comment I saw quoted wasn't disrespectful at all, and used the words "unfortunate" and "sad" about Our Conor.  It was unsentimental and it wasn't brilliant PR given the anti-racing agenda in some quarters, but it was honest and taken within context was a valid point.

In the same way as I cut Andy Murray a bit of slack for his demeanour given that he lived through Dunblane, I refuse to give Ruby a hard time for putting jockeys first given he was right there on the scene when fellow jockey Kieran Kelly was killed in a race and he led the deputation to the Irish stewards to get the remainder of the meeting called off as a mark of respect the night they turned his life support off. An experience like that stays with you.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this...both A.M and Ruby are brilliant at what they do but PR is not their thing and we can't be good at everything. I will never forget Ruby running down the course in last year's Topham at Aintree to try and catch Little Josh and stop him from running on a broken shoulder. Respect to him for that even though it didn't save the horse's life


----------



## Alec Swan (12 March 2014)

BigBuck's said:



			.......

In the same way as I cut Andy Murray a bit of slack for his demeanour given that he lived through Dunblane, I refuse to give Ruby a hard time for putting jockeys first given he was right there on the scene when fellow jockey Kieran Kelly was killed in a race and he led the deputation to the Irish stewards to get the remainder of the meeting called off as a mark of respect the night they turned his life support off. An experience like that stays with you.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.



millikins said:



			What did he say? I see the RSPCA have had their say too, I cannot really see why they have any involvement.
		
Click to expand...

What,  I would like to know qualifies such idiots,  or allows them,  to have an opinion.  Furthermore,  how come they're thoughts are given any degree of credence?



BigBuck's said:



			I've seen two similar-but-slightly-different sets of comments quoted, Millikins:

1. "It's very unfortunate what happened to Our Conor but Our Conor is still a horse. He's an animal. What happened here last year with John Thomas McNamara made your heart sink - he has a wife, three kids. That made my heart sink. Jason Maguire yesterday, he's got a wife and she is expecting and last night he was fighting for his life. That is heart-breaking. Our Conor has no family, he's a horse, it's sad, but it has to be kept a little bit - in my eyes - in reality. He lives outside your back door, he doesn't live inside it."

and

2. I'm sure the connections of Our Conor would prefer that Danny Mullins got up. You know what I mean, horses are horses. It's sad but horses are animals, they live outside the back door. Humans are humans, they're inside your back door. You can't replace a human. When you look at what happened John Thomas here last year; Jason Maguire was a lucky man last night.

Horses can be replaced. It's sad, but it's not on the same monument of sad as humans. That's my feeling on it.
		
Click to expand...

Relatively new to this forum you may be,  but I suspect that you and I will find a deal of common ground.  One small observation; To suggest that the horse didn't have a family,  could be questioned.  Those who dealt with him,  the Lads,  those who rode him out,  those who mucked out,  fed,  groomed and prepared him,  those Lads who lying in bed and worrying,  perhaps got up during the night just to be sure that they'd done what was right for him,  they're his family.  

Otherwise,  I'm with you,  and my constant response to my OH is that,  "It's only a horse.  We call time on a horse".

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2014)

I can't watch it anymore.
They were going too fast.


----------



## stencilface (12 March 2014)

I hate watching them fall, and no doubt again this year I will have to delete some fb 'friends' for their uneducated opinions regarding horse deaths.

If people were aware of the amount of horses that die every day in the stable, vets, fields, roads with caring owners, not counting those that die through neglect it would really add some perspective.

Yes it's a money making enterprise and it employs thousands of people, lads, jockeys as well as bookies, waitresses, grounds people, but in comparison to the lives of many, most racehorses live like kings.

Looking forward to another day on the sofa


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 March 2014)

Two stories about dead horses yesterday.

The race horse who throughout his short life would never have known hunger, cold or cruelty. His death came quickly doing what he was bred and trained for. 

The emaciated mare, stuck in the mud, frozen, neglected and petrified. 

RIP both of them.  I know which death angers me the most.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2014)

I have  more "emotional involvement" with one of my horses than with my family, because I have been though more with him. I did not choose that route, it just happened.
If I was a jockey I would distance myself, otherwise I could not do the job.  I used to work in racing. Its not easy.
And a jockey is paid to do a job, part of which is to look after the horse he is riding, people forget that , quite often,


----------



## Maesfen (12 March 2014)

Totally agree with Ruby, wise words and only those with no respect for their fellow human beings would think otherwise however much they adore their horses.  You'd be a very hard person with extenuating reasons to choose a horse over human life, especially those that are family.


----------



## ester (12 March 2014)

I heard Ruby on R4 this morning and thought what he said was completely right. I also suspect that he is more exposed to the death of horses on course than the general public who only generally hear about it during big meets.


----------



## PorkChop (12 March 2014)

Super interview with Ruby, love his attitude, really looking forward to this afternoons racing.


----------



## teapot (12 March 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			I can't watch it anymore.
They were going too fast.
		
Click to expand...

Actually if you read the fantastic piece by Our Conor's owner in today's RP, you'll find the jockey had said they weren't traveling 'overly quick'...


----------



## BigBuck's (12 March 2014)

I liken a jockey's position to that of a nurse - of course they care, but they can't give into grief for everyone who dies on their shift or they wouldn't be able to do their job.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2014)

As soon as they left the start line, my initial thought was, ridiculous pace. They slowed down by the time the got to the third hurdle. Most horses can flick a hurdle if they arrive in control, it is how they are trained to hurdle.


----------



## teapot (12 March 2014)

BigBuck's said:



			I liken a jockey's position to that of a nurse - of course they care, but they can't give into grief for everyone who dies on their shift or they wouldn't be able to do their job.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who's read AP's first autobio knows they care - can't remember which horse it was but you can tell he cared a lot. I think it's when you stop caring (even if you don't show it) that's when you stop...


----------



## BigBuck's (12 March 2014)

teapot said:



			Anyone who's read AP's first autobio knows they care - can't remember which horse it was but you can tell he cared a lot. I think it's when you stop caring (even if you don't show it) that's when you stop...
		
Click to expand...

Probably Gloria Victis, possibly Valiramix.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2014)

I recall AP getting stick in the media after the death of one young horse at Cheltenham a few years ago [ashamed to say I  can't recall the horse], but AP was totally castigated because he was really upset,   it may be because the horse had such promise, but in a way, for a jockey, it is all about  "the next horse".
Yes, sry it was Gloria Victis, sry for all all connections. I remember the horse.


----------



## Orangehorse (12 March 2014)

Not many jobs where an ambulance follows you round.  It is a dangerous game for riders and horses and to pretend otherwise is silly.  It is what the horse is bred for and kept for.  Horses die on the gallops but that isn't in public.


----------



## teapot (12 March 2014)

Storming Sire Du Grugy!


----------



## Orangehorse (12 March 2014)

Fantastic - what scenes of jubilation!  A great race and a great result for the connections.  This is why people LIKE racing.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2014)

What a fantastic horse Sire Du Grugy is! Well deserved! 

Loved the jocks coming out to form a guard of honour for Jamie! It just goes to show that whilst they are huge rivals on the track they truly are good friends off of it!


----------



## Alec Swan (12 March 2014)

EKW said:



			What a fantastic horse Sire Du Grugy is! Well deserved! 

Loved the jocks coming out to form a guard of honour for Jamie! It just goes to show that whilst they are huge rivals on the track they truly are good friends off of it!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to add.

Brilliance,  from every direction.

Alec.


----------



## JCWHITE (12 March 2014)

I've not seen a guard of honour like that either, what a horse, what a huge stride!


----------



## stencilface (12 March 2014)

Not seen this race before, looks fantastic!

No idea how they don't get lost!


----------



## scotlass (12 March 2014)

stencilface said:



			Not seen this race before, looks fantastic!

No idea how they don't get lost!
		
Click to expand...



One of my favourite races of the Festival.   Brilliant variety of fences .. and what a finish after nearly four miles


----------



## Alec Swan (12 March 2014)

scotlass said:



			One of my favourite races of the Festival.   Brilliant variety of fences .. and what a finish after nearly four miles
		
Click to expand...

As you!!  Four miles,  mature horses (just look at the line up),  BUT,  despite the distance,  and they went at a pace,  not one faller that I saw.  Are there lessons to be learned from this race?

Alec.


----------



## stencilface (12 March 2014)

And if they ever need a jumping home for the grey, I hope they call me, he's a fantastic jumper


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2014)

I would LOVE to ride round the cross country course! The mistake by one near the start was purely the horse majorly over jumping which can't be oddsed! 

I do like Bathalzar King but I was willing on Sizing Australia and I was cheering on Sizing Europe in the Champion Chase.


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2014)

A great afternoon so far. I love the Champion Chase, I actually prefer it to the Gold Cup, but love that too.
Sire de Grugy is a great horse. Love that blaze and chestnut coat as well as his heart and speed. On the top of his game and ridden by one of the nicest blokes.


----------



## BigBuck's (12 March 2014)

In the 2012 cross-country race two horses died, so unfortunately it's as much pot luck from year to the next with this race as it is with any.

ETA: Sorry, that was supposed to be in response to Alec but I didn't get the quote working properly.


----------



## TrasaM (12 March 2014)

Have been out A&L day and didn't get to see the race. Delighted to read that Sire de Grugy won   I've seen JM talk about the horse before and it's clear what he thinks of him and what a great partnership they have. Well done SDG


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2014)

Poor Bryan Cooper has broken his leg in 2 places and so misses out on the plum ride of Last Installment in the Gold Cup on Friday. The highs and lows of racing for jockeys!


----------



## scotlass (12 March 2014)

EKW said:



			Poor Bryan Cooper has broken his leg in 2 places and so misses out on the plum ride of Last Installment in the Gold Cup on Friday. The highs and lows of racing for jockeys!
		
Click to expand...

No news yet about his mount, Clarcam, who was being attended by the vets, but Akdam - who was brought down in the same race - sadly had to be PTS after breaking a leg.   Condolences to the connections


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2014)

Oh no, that was a horrible fall. I know AP McCoy got up eventually but is he OK?
Last Instalment has no right to even be in the Gold Cup, any trainer with illegal steroids in his first aid kit should be immediately stripped of his license. The whole thing is a farce.
I hear that Nick Schofield is riding TeaforThree in the GC, I thought AP was riding him?


----------



## scotlass (12 March 2014)

Clodagh said:



			Oh no, that was a horrible fall. I know AP McCoy got up eventually but is he OK?
Last Instalment has no right to even be in the Gold Cup, any trainer with illegal steroids in his first aid kit should be immediately stripped of his license. The whole thing is a farce.
I hear that Nick Schofield is riding TeaforThree in the GC, I thought AP was riding him?
		
Click to expand...


AP was given permission to be released from riding Teaforthree so that he could ride Triolo D'Alene for Nicky Henderson.  Barry Geraghty is on Bobs Worth.   Captain Chris out of the race with a ligament injury


----------



## teapot (12 March 2014)

Did Goodwood Mirage get up ok as well? Followed him from his very first flat days...


----------



## BigBuck's (12 March 2014)

Clodagh said:



			Last Instalment has no right to even be in the Gold Cup, any trainer with illegal steroids in his first aid kit should be immediately stripped of his license. The whole thing is a farce.
		
Click to expand...

There has to be a due process and it hasn't completed yet, hence why LI has been allowed to run after posting negative results in BHA blood and hair drug tests.


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2014)

BigBuck's said:



			There has to be a due process and it hasn't completed yet, hence why LI has been allowed to run after posting negative results in BHA blood and hair drug tests.
		
Click to expand...

There is no excuse though, is there? It would be like having illegal porn on your computer and saying 'but I never looked at it'.
This is a bit off topic though. Sorry.


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2014)

scotlass said:



			AP was given permission to be released from riding Teaforthree so that he could ride Triolo D'Alene for Nicky Henderson.  Barry Geraghty is on Bobs Worth.   Captain Chris out of the race with a ligament injury
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Thank you for that. I like Triolo D'Alene and see why he would like to be on board.


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2014)

scotlass said:



			No news yet about his mount, Clarcam, who was being attended by the vets, but Akdam - who was brought down in the same race - sadly had to be PTS after breaking a leg.   Condolences to the connections
		
Click to expand...

That was very sad. It looked like a hell of a pile up, from what you could see on RUK.


----------



## scotlass (13 March 2014)

teapot said:



			Did Goodwood Mirage get up ok as well? Followed him from his very first flat days...
		
Click to expand...

Goodwood Mirage definitely got up.   Clarcam appears to be okay too, but unfortunately Stack the Deck was pulled up in the Bumper and dismounted.   Found to have broken a knee and was PTS.    The other injury of the second day was to Dunguib - one of the Philip Fenton horses that had to pass a drug test before being allowed to race - he pulled up lame.

Fingers crossed for an incident-free third day for all connected, as the accidents are starting to overshadow what has been some fantastic performances in the first two days in particular by Vautour, Quevega and Sire de Grugy


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (13 March 2014)

Every year it is the same. Media over hyping any horse deaths. With such good going and lighter framed horses, and the nature of the sport these things are unfortunately going to happen.  However, whilst I appreciate that the connections of those  will be devastated  it is true that they are just horses....and they can be replaced....humans cannot. 

I was extremely upset when I lost Monty couldn't go in the field etc. However, when I lost my mare I was upset but it was not the same. Why? Because I had just completed 6 months of chemotherapy. It puts life in perspective. However much you love your horse, which we all do, there is no comparison with human life.


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Every year it is the same. Media over hyping any horse deaths. With such good going and lighter framed horses, and the nature of the sport these things are unfortunately going to happen.  However, whilst I appreciate that the connections of those  will be devastated  it is true that they are just horses....and they can be replaced....humans cannot.
		
Click to expand...

Oh God! Taking that perspective, jockeys can be replaced! No individual horse or human can ever be replaced but a different (replacement) horse can run with a different jockey! The sport will go on...

I'm devastated for all involved!


----------



## RunToEarth (13 March 2014)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Every year it is the same. Media over hyping any horse deaths. With such good going and lighter framed horses, and the nature of the sport these things are unfortunately going to happen.  However, whilst I appreciate that the connections of those  will be devastated  it is true that they are just horses....and they can be replaced....humans cannot. 

I was extremely upset when I lost Monty couldn't go in the field etc. However, when I lost my mare I was upset but it was not the same. Why? Because I had just completed 6 months of chemotherapy. It puts life in perspective. However much you love your horse, which we all do, there is no comparison with human life.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. I have read a lot of opinions this week that I don't agree with. I thought this article was particularly well written: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ho...peaks-bluntly-about-the-death-of-a-horse.html


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

I suppose as long as horses are considered only a tool and worth less in the so called jockey/horse 'team' (the irony!) then any safety changes will give less weight to the horse, so more horses will die and jockeys be at risk.

I only caught the end of the Newsnight interviews with H&H editor and Micheal Peace but found it very irritating!


----------



## MyBoyChe (13 March 2014)

Thanks for the link to that article RTE, agree, well written.  I think where Ruby fell down was in failing to dress his comments up in sugar to make them more palatable.  I think the vast majority of folk who have the countryside in their blood, horses in their lives etc will understand only too well what he meant.  It doesnt make him callous or uncaring, just sensible and level headed.  Of course it is sad when a horse loses its life racing, but better PTS at the scene than carted off to endure treatment that may not work and an uncertain future at best if it does. The loss of a horse impacts on many but nowhere near as many or as badly as the loss of a person.  Sadly in this day and age too many people just do not want to understand the unpalatable realities in all walks of life and cant handle a bit of plain straight talking.


----------



## Caledonia (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			I suppose as long as horses are considered only a tool and worth less in the so called jockey/horse 'team'
		
Click to expand...

Says who? You? Talking from what perspective? Your armchair? Because you don't reflect the thoughts of any jockey, trainer, stable lass/lad or owner that I know.


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

Caledonia said:



			Says who? You? Talking from what perspective? Your armchair? Because you don't reflect the thoughts of any jockey, trainer, stable lass/lad or owner that I know.
		
Click to expand...

From the perspective stated repeatedly above, one partner in the team being worth less, can be easily replaced, it's only a horse!
From my kitchen chair btw!


----------



## Caledonia (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			From the perspective stated repeatedly above, one partner in the team being worth less, can be easily replaced, it's only a horse!
From my kitchen chair btw!
		
Click to expand...

That's not what you said. You said horses are considered only as a tool which is nonsense. Clearly your kitchen chair perspective is tunnelled by your bias against racing.


----------



## noodle_ (13 March 2014)

dead right  won £66 yesterday from a £2 bet....  i love the betting bit and will be watching the racing too


----------



## LittleRooketRider (13 March 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			I completely agree. I have read a lot of opinions this week that I don't agree with. I thought this article was particularly well written: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ho...peaks-bluntly-about-the-death-of-a-horse.html

Click to expand...

just read this and I totally agree


----------



## LittleRooketRider (13 March 2014)

where can i watch cheltenham live online??? please


----------



## Caledonia (13 March 2014)

MyBoyChe said:



			Thanks for the link to that article RTE, agree, well written.  I think where Ruby fell down was in failing to dress his comments up in sugar to make them more palatable.  I think the vast majority of folk who have the countryside in their blood, horses in their lives etc will understand only too well what he meant.  It doesnt make him callous or uncaring, just sensible and level headed.  Of course it is sad when a horse loses its life racing, but better PTS at the scene than carted off to endure treatment that may not work and an uncertain future at best if it does. The loss of a horse impacts on many but nowhere near as many or as badly as the loss of a person.  Sadly in this day and age too many people just do not want to understand the unpalatable realities in all walks of life and cant handle a bit of plain straight talking.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, I absolutely agree.


----------



## Maesfen (13 March 2014)

Go on FB and go on the Cheltenham Festival page, can do it from there.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 March 2014)

May we all take a moment to remember, and wish well, John Thomas McNamara.  A year ago today he paid a very big price in the name of racing and his life will never be the same again.  We should also remember all the other injured jockeys past and present.

These are brave men who put their lives on the line every single time the flag falls.  May all the horses and jockeys that start today at Cheltenham and elsewhere return home safe.


----------



## RunToEarth (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			From the perspective stated repeatedly above, one partner in the team being worth less, can be easily replaced, it's only a horse!
From my kitchen chair btw!
		
Click to expand...

He was putting the horse's death in perspective to a person's death - can you honestly put the two as equal? I love both my horses and my OH a great deal and would be crushed to lose them but I know I would find it a lot easier to replace my horses than my OH. 

Perspective is such a tool - there are over 230 people gone missing in a jet out of the sky in the last week, as tragic as the horse's death was, it puts the situation into balance.


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

Caledonia said:



			That's not what you said. You said horses are considered only as a tool which is nonsense. Clearly your kitchen chair perspective is tunnelled by your bias against racing.
		
Click to expand...

Well we all have a bias don't we! 

Horses are tools because they are disposable, we use them  purely for our entertainment, kudos and for money. They are looked after well from human perspective and when no longer of use, passed on.
Its the mix of sentimentality v real life (sugar coating) that irritates me for eg. quote from the article Run to earth put up:-

"Racehorses are pampered and loved like few other animals  and I include cats and dogs in that. They live in five-star equine hotels, their sheets are changed daily, they are rugged up at night, they are exercised every day; we bring in psychologists if we think they have a mental problem, they might spend part of an afternoon in a solarium, they get holidays, the vast majority like what they do and want to do what they do, and occasionally they die in action." 

Humans might like 5 star hotels and sheets but it really is getting desperate to use those terms as a measure to convince Jo Public of how good we are to race horses!

If horses were considered more perhaps NH would again be bred for strength and stature as opposed to light frames for speed for eg! If they are so well looked after (in horses eyes v human eyes) then psychologists wouldn't be required! 

I forget which trainer said words to the effect of "we harness their fear and flight instinct and use it in racing" Someone speaking a truth!

Anyway, I'll take my bias and leave you experts to it.


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			He was putting the horse's death in perspective to a person's death - can you honestly put the two as equal?
		
Click to expand...

I just don't look at it that way. I don't compare which is worse, they are both tragic. I don't see how comparing horse v human value/worth is helpful and it doesn't even make any sense to me. That's my perspective.


----------



## Caledonia (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			Well we all have a bias don't we!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, so now you are aware it's a bias, and incorrect factually.


----------



## minesadouble (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			I just don't look at it that way. I don't compare which is worse, they are both tragic. I don't see how comparing horse v human value/worth is helpful and it doesn't even make any sense to me. That's my perspective.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Really? Paraphrasing a quote from Ruby there's a big difference between going home and finding something seriously wrong with your dog and going home to find something 
Seriously wrong with your child!
I love my horses but we do need some perspective. Are you telling me if you had to choose between saving the life of your horse and saving the life of your mother that would present a big dilemma to you???


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

minesadouble said:



			Really? Really? Paraphrasing a quote from Ruby there's a big difference between going home and finding something seriously wrong with your dog and going home to find something 
Seriously wrong with your child!
I love my horses but we do need some perspective. Are you telling me if you had to choose between saving the life of your horse and saving the life of your mother that would present a big dilemma to you???
		
Click to expand...

Why does making that sort of choice come into it in 21C UK? It seems to me an unnecessary and emotive thing to do, to pit us against horses and other animals.


----------



## fburton (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			I forget which trainer said words to the effect of "we harness their fear and flight instinct and use it in racing" Someone speaking a truth!
		
Click to expand...

That would have been Luca Cumani.

I too dislike sentimentality and sugar coating. "At least he [or 'she', but never 'it' in this context!] died doing what he loved" always irritates me somewhat, although I understand the sentiment behind it. It's meant to comfort people, not justify the event. That's not to say that racehorses don't enjoy running because they are bred to race after all. Running is in the genes that determines their instincts. However, in my opinion it is going a step too far to claim that _all_ horses _love_ to race, when the love for sport than (some) humans have is clearly different from horses' instinct to run in the motivations for each. If they were _that_ motivated (or motivated _that_ way), they wouldn't need jockeys.

None of which is intended to imply that there's anything ethically wrong with racing _per se_ (although abuses do occur, as with any sport, equine or human).


----------



## Maesfen (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			Why does making that sort of choice come into it in 21C UK? It seems to me an unnecessary and emotive thing to do, to pit us against horses and other animals.
		
Click to expand...

But that is how you are coming across.  There is absolutely no comparison to be made to which live has the most value , it is coming across as an hysterical stubbornness on your part, I'm sorry.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2014)

Completely on a different line of interest:

My ginger square runs on the 4pm at Cheltenham today. Tap Night with Barry Geraghty in the saddle. Keep your eyes peeled for him scooting up the home straight! 

I get to watch him on a tv screen from the yak track that is Hexham :-\


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

Maesfen said:



			But that is how you are coming across.  There is absolutely no comparison to be made to which live has the most value , it is coming across as an hysterical stubbornness on your part, I'm sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well, I seem to have failed to be reasonable again on H&H. 

_"There is absolutely no comparison to be made to which live has the most value"_
That was the point I was trying (failing obviously) to make to those who kept asking me to compare and choose.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 March 2014)

EKW said:



			Completely on a different line of interest:

My ginger square runs on the 4pm at Cheltenham today. Tap Night with Barry Geraghty in the saddle. Keep your eyes peeled for him scooting up the home straight! 

I get to watch him on a tv screen from the yak track that is Hexham :-\
		
Click to expand...

Good luck to you.  AP looks like he is in agony after winning the first.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			Oh well, I seem to have failed to be reasonable again on H&H. 

_"There is absolutely no comparison to be made to which live has the most value"_
That was the point I was trying (failing obviously) to make to those who kept asking me to compare and choose.
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid this qualified as a "semi-flounce" and (to paraphrase one of my favourite lines in a movie - from A League of Their Own) "there's no flouncing in racing . . . "

Seriously, though, amandap, I (and others here) get that you care deeply about the demise of these horses . . . and that you feel that, somehow (as evidenced in RW's comments) their connections don't value them as highly as their human counterparts.  And, do you know what, you are probably right . . . and RW made that agonizingly clear when he drew the parallel between the death of a (loved) racehorse and a fellow colleague.  

I love my horse.  I love the bones of him.  Ditto my dogs.  I love watching racing.  I love horses in general.  Hell, I'd say I love animals in general.  Cruelty to animals appals me.  But, even though I don't always like being around them, I'd have to say I "value" human beings more.  And I certainly love my children and my husband more than my dogs and my horse.  Come the day I have to have either of my dogs or my beloved silver boy PTS, my heart will break.  I will cry.  I will wail.  I won't sleep.  I won't eat.  For a while.  It will hurt.  A lot.  But it still wouldn't hurt nearly as much as losing a member of my family or one of my close friends.  

That's the only point RW was making.  And in making it, he didn't once - not in one single second - intimate that he didn't care, deeply, about the horses he rides.

If you don't like the realities that come with watching racing, then don't watch it.  It will still go on without you.  As will all horse/animal sports.

P


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			I just don't look at it that way. I don't compare which is worse, they are both tragic. I don't see how comparing horse v human value/worth is helpful and it doesn't even make any sense to me. That's my perspective.
		
Click to expand...

fwiw, I see your POV and what you are trying to say. For me there is no comparison between losing a horse or a person.I have lost both and losing a person is something you don't get over. But in the context of racing, that's not what _I_ am comparing. We are not talking about the random dying of a loved one or someone dying of an illness. We're talking about one half of the 'team' taking a calculated risk. The jockeys have a choice (although it would be nice if jockey/lad welfare could be improved too), the horses do not. I worked in flat racing, in a good yard and then worked in one of the top racing practices in the UK.I am under no illusions about the racing industry.

Horses are kept for our entertainment, that's their job and god knows they need jobs. I don't want to see an end to equestrian sport. Its where the line is drawn-how do we make it safer, improve welfare etc.

The story of how well they are treated in training does nothing for the argument for me either. Its in the peoples interests to look after them well-what happens afterwards is as important.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



_"There is absolutely no comparison to be made to which live has the most value"_
That was the point I was trying (failing obviously) to make to those who kept asking me to compare and choose.
		
Click to expand...

You weren't failing . . . you made your point very clearly . . . but other people don't agree.  That's the thing about opinions/points of view .

P


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I am afraid this qualified as a "semi-flounce" and (to paraphrase one of my favourite lines in a movie - from A League of Their Own) "there's no flouncing in racing . . . "

P
		
Click to expand...

Lol! I obviously have no idea how I come across, I thought I was answering questions put directly to me but perhaps I should have ignored them.

For the record I also care very much about Jockeys losing their lives, I have no illusion my thinking makes any difference and (flounce alert!) will try harder to mind my own business. 

ps. Also for the record I don't wish to see an end to Equestrian sport either.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			Lol! I obviously have no idea how I come across, I thought I was answering questions put directly to me but perhaps I should have ignored them.

For the record I also care very much about Jockeys losing their lives, I have no illusion my thinking makes any difference and (flounce alert!) will try harder to mind my own business. 

Click to expand...

Oh Hon, I was teasing you and trying to lighten the (what had become a quite tense) mood . . . you are, of course, entitled to your opinion . . . racing will always engender debate and yours is welcome .

P


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 March 2014)

amandap said:



			ps. Also for the record I don't wish to see an end to Equestrian sport either.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt think you did  but its an argument trotted out by those who are uncritically pro sometimes-that banning racing is a slippery slope.


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

We are all entitled to our opinion and differences of opinion make a forum. Wouldn't be very interesting or thought provoking if we all thought the same.


----------



## BigBuck's (13 March 2014)

Feel desperately sorry for Daryl Jacob there; he's under immense pressure following in Ruby's footsteps and he obviously thought he'd won it.  Classy reaction by Dickie Johnson though, he's a gent.


----------



## scotlass (13 March 2014)

EKW said:



			Completely on a different line of interest:

My ginger square runs on the 4pm at Cheltenham today. Tap Night with Barry Geraghty in the saddle. Keep your eyes peeled for him scooting up the home straight! 

I get to watch him on a tv screen from the yak track that is Hexham :-\
		
Click to expand...


Fingers crossed for Tap Night at Cheltenham

You're not having too bad a day at Hexham     - well done to all concerned with Lady of Verona !


----------



## amandap (13 March 2014)

..........


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2014)

World Hurdle . . . Annie Power or Big Bucks?

P


----------



## BigBuck's (13 March 2014)

Heart v head time...head says AP, heart says BB.


----------



## redstar (13 March 2014)

Happy retirement big bucks, hope you have a long and healthy happy one and you get to stay with your groom. Well done big lad.


----------



## BigBuck's (13 March 2014)

Happy retirement to my namesake, a true legend of the Turf.  Thanks for all the great days.


----------



## scotlass (13 March 2014)

redstar said:



			Happy retirement big bucks, hope you have a long and healthy happy one and you get to stay with your groom. Well done big lad.
		
Click to expand...

Echo this ^^.   A fantastic horse who has clearly given his owner, trainer and Ruby Walsh a lot of pleasure.    A happy ending.  You thoroughly deserve your applause Big Buck's.

Lovely looking horse that won


----------



## Orangehorse (13 March 2014)

Paul Nicholls was almost in tears, but a good decision.  Happy retirement BB.
Great race though.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2014)

Happy retirement big lad . . . so nice to see you come home safe and sound . . . right decision.

P


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (13 March 2014)

I just saw a nekkid jockey in the mirror when Richie was being interviewed lol...


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2014)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			I just saw a nekkid jockey in the mirror when Richie was being interviewed lol...
		
Click to expand...

Front or back? .

P


----------



## stencilface (13 March 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Front or back? .

P
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find the jilly cooper section of the forum is the club house 

(But now I want to know too...  )


----------



## scotlass (13 March 2014)

stencilface said:



			I think you'll find the jilly cooper section of the forum is the club house 

(But now I want to know too...  )
		
Click to expand...



Both - the back / cheek of one disappeared from view, but the one mentioned above was the front - with a towel only just covering his modesty


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (13 March 2014)

Yes saw the bottom  but the other was a front view because he undid his towel, adjusted it and wrapped back up again! It was a very quick flash but I definitely saw what I saw lol. The camera man moved the camera to the right pretty sharpish  

I have to admit I'm always watching what's going on in the background when they go into the jockey's changing rooms...


----------



## ifandbutwhynot (13 March 2014)

Anybody know who it was?


----------



## Alec Swan (13 March 2014)

Tonight,  at 23:00 ish,  there's a programme devoted to Arkle and his statues.  

The commentary is given by the peerless Alistair Down.

                       ______________________ 

I felt that today was Cheltenham at its best,  it's a day when most would struggle for superlatives.  It was rounded off by watching one of the greatest,  Big Bucks,  take a lap of honour,  to the applause and the tears of many.  And so I understand,  he's to be gifted to his "lad".  

Where are Jump Racing's Critics now,  I ask? 

Alec.


----------



## merrymeasure (13 March 2014)

Looking forward to the Arkle documentary.First saw him aged 11 on the TV. Was totally smitten by him.Such an intelligent horse.Remember him going down the rail, ears pricked, watching his adoring public.Will always be the greatest to me. But was lovely to see Big Bucks on his lap of honour.So well deserved.You could feel the affection through the TV.Wonderful horse, and I'm so glad he has finished in one piece, and lovely he is going to Rose.Wish him a long and happy retirement.This sport has its dark moments, but times like this are wonderful


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I am afraid this qualified as a "semi-flounce" and (to paraphrase one of my favourite lines in a movie - from A League of Their Own) "there's no flouncing in racing . . . "

Seriously, though, amandap, I (and others here) get that you care deeply about the demise of these horses . . . and that you feel that, somehow (as evidenced in RW's comments) their connections don't value them as highly as their human counterparts.  And, do you know what, you are probably right . . . and RW made that agonizingly clear when he drew the parallel between the death of a (loved) racehorse and a fellow colleague.  

I love my horse.  I love the bones of him.  Ditto my dogs.  I love watching racing.  I love horses in general.  Hell, I'd say I love animals in general.  Cruelty to animals appals me.  But, even though I don't always like being around them, I'd have to say I "value" human beings more.  And I certainly love my children and my husband more than my dogs and my horse.  Come the day I have to have either of my dogs or my beloved silver boy PTS, my heart will break.  I will cry.  I will wail.  I won't sleep.  I won't eat.  For a while.  It will hurt.  A lot.  But it still wouldn't hurt nearly as much as losing a member of my family or one of my close friends.  

That's the only point RW was making.  And in making it, he didn't once - not in one single second - intimate that he didn't care, deeply, about the horses he rides.

If you don't like the realities that come with watching racing, then don't watch it.  It will still go on without you.  As will all horse/animal sports.

P
		
Click to expand...

An excellent post. POTY!!
x


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2014)

Gold Cup today and the Triumph Hurdle has just jumped off. It's strange seeing Aiden O'Brien at the Festival!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (14 March 2014)

There will be many gloating over Ruby's fall and injury today...


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2014)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			There will be many gloating over Ruby's fall and injury today...
		
Click to expand...

Why do you say that ?


----------



## PolarSkye (14 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Why do you say that ?
		
Click to expand...

Because of his controversial comments following the death of Our Conor . . . not that I think gloating would appropriate or kind.

P


----------



## Daffodil (14 March 2014)

Going back to Big Buck's, I was there yesterday and if the goodwill of everyone there could have got him in front first, it would have.   Everyone around me was shouting for him.  "Come on Sam", "Come on Bucks" was being yelled by everyone.   It was wonderful, and such a round of applause when his retirement was announced.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2014)

You can be sure that Davy Russell is pleased - being sacked as No.1 jock for Gigginstown earlier in the season and then winning the Triumph for them for their first wins of the week.


----------



## Maesfen (14 March 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Because of his controversial comments following the death of Our Conor . . . not that I think gloating would appropriate or kind.

P
		
Click to expand...

It just shows that the people who would 'gloat' over an injury to a person actually aren't people you would want to be associated with or their remarks taken seriously.  Horrible attitude to have.

Great ride by Davy,  Poetic justice eh, lol!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (14 March 2014)

All the animal activists will be. No gloating is not pleasant or appropriate but you just know they will all be harping on about Karma etc. 

He will be back soon enough when he has healed. Didn't like the look of the blood on his breeches!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2014)

Ruby is out ... Pete is down there already having picked up a spare ride to a drunk jockey - I somehow doubt he will pick up Ruby's rides but no harm in hoping!


----------



## 3Beasties (14 March 2014)

Poor Ruby, he'll be out for the rest of the season by the sounds of it so will miss Aintree


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2014)

Is it just me or are Mullin's horses looking a tad porky today?!


----------



## MyBoyChe (14 March 2014)

It also demonstrates only too well the ups, downs and vagaries of horse racing  If anything, I think it brings Rubys comments this week sharply into perspective.  There have been several high profile and quite serious injuries to the jocks over the last couple of weeks.  I completely get that they choose to put their lives on the line each and every time they hop on board, but that is exactly what they do.  I love riding, I love racing but I wouldnt do both at once!  I repeat my comments earlier on this thread, the loss of a horse is upsetting and impacts on many, the loss or serious injury to a person is lifechanging to many more.


----------



## PolarSkye (14 March 2014)

Oh very well done Daryl and Lac Fontana . . . and how humble was he when interviewed by Alice.  

P


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (14 March 2014)

Daryl is a lovely chap. He rode my mare when she was being shown off as a possible pointer (at Rooster Boosters yard).He was such a gentleman and insisted that he lead Hope back from the gallops\jumps even though I wanted to as I was desperately proud of her for keeping up with in training horses. That was about 8-10 years ago and I've followed him ever since.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (14 March 2014)

God poor Daryl!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2014)

Oh my god what an accident.


----------



## Maesfen (14 March 2014)

Heavens, this has to go down as one of the worst Cheltenhams for jockey injuries.  Do hope Daryl's OK.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (14 March 2014)

That camera man was bloody lucky too. That could have been really nasty.


----------



## BigBuck's (14 March 2014)

I know Rishi Persaud said he wanted to ride another race but he could give it a rest with the voodoo dolls.

Hope all the injured jockeys make a full recovery.  Ruby's fall was horrible - you could see the blood on his breeches as he walked to the ambulance so it was obviously a compound fracture - and Bryan Cooper, who fell earlier in the week, has had his break described as "the worst lower limb fracture I've ever seen" by the Irish Turf Club's medical officer.


----------



## Centauress (14 March 2014)

Missed ll of That What Happened to The Horses and Jockey's That fell?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 March 2014)

Any update on Kings palace?


----------



## Orangehorse (14 March 2014)

Poor Ruby.  He must be well known at Cheltenham Hospital.  He was in there when he damaged his spleen before Christmas a few years ago.  

Also there was a consultant on the radio once who said they are very good at hand injuries at Cheltenham, due to the number of rider injuries they have to cope with!

Hope all the jockeys recover well and good wishes to them.


----------



## Maesfen (14 March 2014)

He's fractured an eye socket I believe, got taken off in the ambulance but should be OK.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (14 March 2014)

KIng's Palace is fine but Briar Hill has broken a cheek bone.


----------



## Maesfen (14 March 2014)

sorry, got wrong one!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2014)

Music is getting on my pip.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (14 March 2014)

I was actually paying attention for a change!


----------



## BigBuck's (14 March 2014)

Centauress said:



			Missed ll of That What Happened to The Horses and Jockey's That fell?
		
Click to expand...

All the horses are fine apart from Briar Hill who has a small fracture of the eyesocket.

Jockeys are a different story.  Ruby fell when leading in the first, was trampled and will miss the rest of the season with a compound fracture of the humerus.  Paul Townend was brought down in that fall, rode in the next race but then stood himself down as he discovered he'd sustained a shoulder injury in the first race fall.  Daryl Jacob's stirrup leather snapped in the first race and he rode the last two hurdles without stirrups to finish fourth, he then won the second race and was cantering down to the start for the third when his horse spooked, crashed through the running rail and Daryl fell onto the tarmac.

It's turned into a very weird day, you couldn't make it up.


----------



## Maesfen (14 March 2014)

Wow, as you say BB, extraordinary day now with an enquiry too.


----------



## BigBuck's (14 March 2014)

Well that was tense!

I'm really pleased for Davy Russell after the year he has had, losing the Gigginstown job.


----------



## NU ABO (14 March 2014)

That was my first thought as well. Plus Lord Windermere is a lovely horse.


----------



## Maesfen (14 March 2014)

Great for Davy and Jim Cullotty too, definitely in the history books now.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2014)

We have a lad riding in the Foxhunters just now - Jamie Lyttle on 100/1 shot Croan Rock. We give him a fair bit of stick but fair play to the lad he has a ride at Cheltenham. I have to say I am surprised he is up front as he usually goes 5 wide out the back keeping out of trouble on everything he rides no matter his instructions.


----------



## Love (14 March 2014)

A few falls on that last one anyone know if they are all ok, jockeys and horses? How did Jamie do EKW?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2014)

Jaimie pulled up - sensibly as the horse gave him what looked to be an awesome spin for a circuit and a bit before tiring quickly after making a mistake.


----------



## Love (14 March 2014)

EKW said:



			Jaimie pulled up - sensibly as the horse gave him what looked to be an awesome spin for a circuit and a bit before tiring quickly after making a mistake.
		
Click to expand...

Good for him sounds like a good call


----------



## Centauress (14 March 2014)

BigBuck's said:



			All the horses are fine apart from Briar Hill who has a small fracture of the eyesocket.

Jockeys are a different story.  Ruby fell when leading in the first, was trampled and will miss the rest of the season with a compound fracture of the humerus.  Paul Townend was brought down in that fall, rode in the next race but then stood himself down as he discovered he'd sustained a shoulder injury in the first race fall.  Daryl Jacob's stirrup leather snapped in the first race and he rode the last two hurdles without stirrups to finish fourth, he then won the second race and was cantering down to the start for the third when his horse spooked, crashed through the running rail and Daryl fell onto the tarmac.

It's turned into a very weird day, you couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

Thank You BigBucks

Best Wishes to All that Fell.....


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2014)

How fabulous to see Jim Culloty do so well.


----------



## BigBuck's (14 March 2014)

Daryl Jacob broken his elbow, knee and leg.

Davy Russell rides a treble, including two for Gigginstown after being sacked by them earlier in the season.

What a day.


----------



## minesadouble (14 March 2014)

Sadly can't see Raya Star getting up from that fall in the final race and another jockey loaded up into an ambulance too.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (14 March 2014)

Poor Daryl. I hope he makes a quick recovery but somehow I think that knee will take a while


----------



## armchair_rider (14 March 2014)

BigBuck's said:



			Daryl Jacob broken his elbow, knee and leg.

Davy Russell rides a treble, including two for Gigginstown after being sacked by them earlier in the season.

What a day.
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't believe it if it happened in a book.

On the bright side at least Ruby Walsh won't fall off in that hurdle race on National day now, I can't remember what the race is called but he's been seriously injured in it twice. Talk about hard as nails though, walking off the course with that kind of injury.


----------



## BigBuck's (14 March 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			You wouldn't believe it if it happened in a book.

On the bright side at least Ruby Walsh won't fall off in that hurdle race on National day now, I can't remember what the race is called but he's been seriously injured in it twice. Talk about hard as nails though, walking off the course with that kind of injury.
		
Click to expand...

The Aintree Hurdle.  Ironically, both times he broke his arm.

Sadly Raya Star confirmed as a fatality; such a shame.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (14 March 2014)

Oh that is a shame


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2014)

EKW said:



			Is it just me or are Mullin's horses looking a tad porky today?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad you said that as I thought that too but decided WM knew more about racehorses than me!
Shocking day for jockeys, poor Daryl Jacob. Money on him getting the boot by Paul Nicholls at the end of the season?
Raya Star - so sad, he was a lovely horse. It did look like he broke his neck so fingers crossed it was at least quick.

Davy Russell behaved, as always, like a gent today, I'm so pleased for him but I LOATHE Michael O' Leary...the only person I dislike more is Richi Rich!


----------



## armchair_rider (14 March 2014)

I doubt PN will give Daryl Jacobs the boot for the simple reason that there probably isn't anyone much better available to replace him. Plus it isn't Daryl's fault that PN's yard is at a bit of a low ebb at the moment, he just doesn't have as many good horses as he had 3 or so years ago.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2014)

I agree, PN simply doesn't have the fire power he used to. It's not often you get a yard FULL of superstars. He had his, then it moved onto Henderson who had a year or 2 of top flight horses and now Mullins has taken on the mantle of having a good string. It will move onto someone else in a few years I expect.


----------



## scotlass (15 March 2014)

Having watched the replay of the Foxhunter's, it was miraculous that Ganbei managed to get up and canter off, having fallen and on getting up, being struck full force on the side of the head by Divine Intavention unseating his rider.

The highlights of the Festival for me were Sire de Grugy, Vautour, Quevega and the beautiful grey Dynaste


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2014)

Yes I love Dynaste, lovely little horse. Tom Scu is such a nice person too. (Or seems it in interviews).

I am glad you think Daryl's job is safe, I hope so but PN does have a bit of a record with jockeys. I don't think Noel Fehily would want to go back to him full time.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 March 2014)

I can't stand owners [those who have no idea] insisting on grabbing a horse by the reins and dragging it  to the winners enclosure.
The lad is in charge of the animal and will lose his job if anything happens, the horse has just run three miles, some of them need to throw their heads around after a race, excitement or stiff muscles.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			I can't stand owners [those who have no idea] insisting on grabbing a horse by the reins and dragging it  to the winners enclosure.
The lad is in charge of the animal and will lose his job if anything happens, the horse has just run three miles, some of them need to throw their heads around after a race, excitement or stiff muscles.
		
Click to expand...

All decorum goes out the window when you get a big win unfortunately for the horse!


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2014)

And the owner has shelled out a lot of money for his/her moment of glory, the horse can cope for 5 minutes.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 March 2014)

Owners moment of glory is lifting the trophy. As a former worker in the industry, I can assure you that these people are a pain. Horses are difficult animals,  some are unpredictable, the horse does the work,  their welfare is the concern of stable connections, not the moment of glory of the owner.
If he wants to learn how to handle his horse, he  will be helped.
If horse needs a breather, or is about to collapse, groom has the responsibility to look after him. Inexperienced owner has no idea.
You don't see CEO of Vodaphone driving the F1 winner into the pits.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 March 2014)

EKW said:



			All decorum goes out the window when you get a big win unfortunately for the horse!
		
Click to expand...

Not all owners do this. It is not necessary, if I was an owner, I would  not ask to saddle up, even though I can do it as well as anyone, and I would stand in winners enclosure waiting for the horse to come to me, I don't want a load of punters clapping me because they have won a tenner.


----------



## putasocinit (15 March 2014)

My thoughts on it is we feel bad for the horse that was injured so pts asap, but we made the horse gallop and jump, some times in bottomless ground where they have exhausted all their fitness yet the jockey continues to take his whip to it. Thats what makes is get sad about the whole affair. Very different to a horse going out in the field and dropping dead, or galloping about and slipping and breaking a leg, its an accident.  Yes racehorses are pampered but they do seemingly have shorter lives than the average horse due to injuries sustained from the type of work they do.

I dont think anyone can compare a horses death to a fellow humans, let alone ones family they are two different things and to some people who have no family their horses are as close as they can get to having a family.

I do know of a hurdler who was going to be shot at the races, he had been struck into on his tendon, he was not xrayed, he was not taken home and given a chance to see if he recovered, too exp for the owner to pay for out of training fees, but a very good friend who worked at the races got hold of the owner and begged to be given the horse, that was 7 months ago, the horse is sound galloping around her field, the tendon was never severed, yes there was a big cut but xrays would have shown how more or less extensive it was before the decision was made to shoot it. It is only a 4 year old.


----------



## Echo Bravo (15 March 2014)

Perhaps the trainers could tell the owners not to drag their horse along by the reins. Why are most racehorse owners blasted on here either by ex race staff or numpties. Most owners buy a horse because they love the sport and their horse and lets face it not many owners have a Kauto Star or a Denman etc and still pay the fee's and training cost which keeps MRSD123 in a job etc. And sometimes the Insurance companies make it easier to have a racehorse pts than the expensive treatment, an owner can only go by what they are told, there are 2 sides to every story.


----------



## putasocinit (15 March 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Echo Bravo (15 March 2014)

Perhaps I read it wrong but Mrsd123 was having a go at the owners dragging on their horses reins walking into the winners patch and said what a pain they were, so perhaps the racing people like the staff don't need owners just buy the horses themselves if the owners are such pains or maybe find themselves out of jobs as you say there are more than 2 sides to a story.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2014)

Im all game for owners to come out and greet their horses so long as I am still at the horses head or near enough to see the eyes, nose and front legs then I am quite happy to have owners in front of me - I hate photos being taken!


----------

